# until the cows come home



## Jana337

Kennt jemand eine idiomatische Übersetzung des englischen "until the cows come home"?

Beispiel: You can argue with us until the cows come home but you won't reach anything.

Danke,

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Also, mir gefällt Leo's Vorschlag "bis zum Gehtnichtmehr" sehr gut, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man das schreibt.    Einen Spruch über Kühe oder ein Zuhause kenne ich im Deutschen in diesem Zusammenhang leider nicht.


----------



## germinal

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine idiomatische Übersetzung des englischen "until the cows come home"?
> 
> Beispiel: You can argue with us until the cows come home but you won't reach anything.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


 


_but you won't reach anything _sounds a bit lame here - you might be better using _but you won't get anywhere _or if you must use _reach _you can say _but we'll never reach agreement/a conclusion _(but this doesn't really chime with the informal nature of the saying _until the cows come home_).    


Germinal.


.


----------



## Jana337

germinal said:
			
		

> _but you won't reach anything _sounds a bit lame here - you might be better using _but you won't get anywhere _or if you must use _reach _you can say _but we'll never reach agreement/a conclusion _(but this doesn't really chime with the informal nature of the saying _until the cows come home_).
> 
> 
> Germinal.



Vielen Dank! 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Also, mir gefällt Leo's Vorschlag "bis zum Gehtnichtmehr" sehr gut, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man das schreibt.  Einen Spruch über Kühe oder ein Zuhause kenne ich im Deutschen in diesem Zusammenhang leider nicht.


 
Man schreibt's genau so. 
Es gibt auch noch die Wendungen "bis in alle Ewigkeit(en)" und "bis zur Erschöpfung".
Richtig schön finde ich übrigens "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag". 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Richtig schön finde ich übrigens "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag".



DAS IST ES! Danke, Jens. Wir haben im Tschechischen bis zum St. Dyndy und ich war auf der Suche nach etwas ähnlichem. 

Kann man das Wort ein bisschen zergliedern? Dieses -lein- ist die Verkleinerungsform oder hat es dort eine andere Bedeutung? 
Laut Duden handelt es sich um einen erfundenen Heiligennamen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Man schreibt's genau so.
> Es gibt auch noch die Wendungen "bis in alle Ewigkeit(en)" und "bis zur Erschöpfung".
> Richtig schön finde ich übrigens "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo



Ach, das habe ich auch bei Leo gesehen, aber ich wollte es hier nicht haben, da ICH es (und auch meine Umgabung) kaum benutzt. Hier wird eher "bis zum Gehtnichtmehr" und scherzeshalber "bis zum get-not-more" gesprochen.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ach, das habe ich auch bei Leo gesehen, aber ich wollte es hier nicht haben, da ICH es (und auch meine Umgabung) kaum benutzt. Hier wird eher "bis zum Gehtnichtmehr" und scherzeshalber "bis zum get-not-more" gesprochen.


 
Ich schätze, daß auch Du es in ein paar Jahren benutzen wirst, Whod - sowas "kommt mit dem Alter"...
Ich hab es wohl auch kaum benutzt, als ich in Deinem Alter war, aber mittlerweile ertappe ich mich, daß es doch so ab und an aus meinem Munde rutscht... 

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> DAS IST ES! Danke, Jens. Wir haben im Tschechischen bis zum St. Dyndy und ich war auf der Suche nach etwas ähnlichem.
> 
> Kann man das Wort ein bisschen zergliedern? Dieses -lein- ist die Verkleinerungsform oder hat es dort eine andere Bedeutung?
> Laut Duden handelt es sich um einen erfundenen Heiligennamen.
> 
> Nochmals vielen Dank.
> 
> Jana


 

Ein "erfundener" Heiligenname?
Also _die_ Definition ist ein wenig schwammig:
Wenn jemand "St. Nimmerleinstag" sagt, ist sofort deutlich, daß es NUR ein scherzhafter und erfundener Ausdruck sein _kann_, daher soll es sich nur so anhören, als sei es ein erfundener Heiligenname, in Wirklichkeit aber ein unverkennbar scherzhafter Ausdruck.

*nimmer* ist ein alter poetischer Ausdruck für "nie(mals)", und eigentlich wortwörtlich genau dasselbe wie englisch "never":

==> Das "*n*" in *n*immer und *n*ever ist ein altes Verneinungspartikel; wie man sieht, verneint es "immer" bzw. "ever", 
die wörtliche Bedeutung von _nimmer_ ist also *nicht immer* und die von von _ever_ ist *not ever*. 
("nicht" darf hier nicht als relativierende Verneinung gesehen werden, sondern als absolute: "nicht immer" heißt daher _nicht_ "manchmal", sondern "nie(mals)".)

*-lein* ist natürlich ein Verkleinerungssuffix, "Nimmerlein" bedeutet also wörtlich "das kleine Niemals".

"Nimmerleinstag" heißt demnach "der Tag des kleinen Niemals", nämlich der Tag, den es nie geben wird. Das "St." davor suggeriert den Namen eines heiligen "Nimmerleins". 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich schätze, daß auch Du es in ein paar Jahren benutzen wirst, Whod - sowas "kommt mit dem Alter"...
> Ich hab es wohl auch kaum benutzt, als ich in Deinem Alter war, aber mittlerweile ertappe ich mich, daß es doch so ab und an aus meinem Munde rutscht...
> 
> -MrMagoo



Du sprichst, als ob du ein Greis wärest. 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Du sprichst, als ob du ein Greis wärest.
> 
> Jana


 
Ich bin gar nicht so viel älter, aber Whod ist sozusagen in einer Art "Teen-Sprachgebrauch", da sind einige Ausdrücke und Redewendungen recht verpönt oder werden einfach nicht benutzt, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung .
Sowas wie "St. Nimmerleinstag" und andere Redewendungen gebraucht man erst einige Jahre später.


----------



## germinal

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ein "erfundener" Heiligenname?
> Also _die_ Definition ist ein wenig schwammig:
> Wenn jemand "St. Nimmerleinstag" sagt, ist sofort deutlich, daß es NUR ein scherzhafter und erfundener Ausdruck sein _kann_, daher soll es sich nur so anhören, als sei es ein erfundener Heiligenname, in Wirklichkeit aber ein unverkennbar scherzhafter Ausdruck.
> 
> *nimmer* ist ein alter poetischer Ausdruck für "nie(mals)", und eigentlich wortwörtlich genau dasselbe wie englisch "never":
> 
> ==> Das "*n*" in *n*immer und *n*ever ist ein altes Verneinungspartikel; wie man sieht, verneint es "immer" bzw. "ever",
> die wörtliche Bedeutung von _nimmer_ ist also *nicht immer* und die von von _ever_ ist *not ever*.
> ("nicht" darf hier nicht als relativierende Verneinung gesehen werden, sondern als absolute: "nicht immer" heißt daher _nicht_ "manchmal", sondern "nie(mals)".)
> 
> *-lein* ist natürlich ein Verkleinerungssuffix, "Nimmerlein" bedeutet also wörtlich "das kleine Niemals".
> 
> "Nimmerleinstag" heißt demnach "der Tag des kleinen Niemals", nämlich der Tag, den es nie geben wird. Das "St." davor suggeriert den Namen eines heiligen "Nimmerleins".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 

*Sagt der Rabe - Nimmer mehr!      The Raven by Edgar Alan Poe.  *




*Germinal.*

*.*


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ein "erfundener" Heiligenname?
> Also _die_ Definition ist ein wenig schwammig:
> Wenn jemand "St. Nimmerleinstag" sagt, ist sofort deutlich, daß es NUR ein scherzhafter und erfundener Ausdruck sein _kann_, daher soll es sich nur so anhören, als sei es ein erfundener Heiligenname, in Wirklichkeit aber ein unverkennbar scherzhafter Ausdruck.
> 
> *nimmer* ist ein alter poetischer Ausdruck für "nie(mals)", und eigentlich wortwörtlich genau dasselbe wie englisch "never":
> 
> ==> Das "*n*" in *n*immer und *n*ever ist ein altes Verneinungspartikel; wie man sieht, verneint es "immer" bzw. "ever",
> die wörtliche Bedeutung von _nimmer_ ist also *nicht immer* und die von von _ever_ ist *not ever*.
> ("nicht" darf hier nicht als relativierende Verneinung gesehen werden, sondern als absolute: "nicht immer" heißt daher _nicht_ "manchmal", sondern "nie(mals)".)
> 
> *-lein* ist natürlich ein Verkleinerungssuffix, "Nimmerlein" bedeutet also wörtlich "das kleine Niemals".
> 
> "Nimmerleinstag" heißt demnach "der Tag des kleinen Niemals", nämlich der Tag, den es nie geben wird. Das "St." davor suggeriert den Namen eines heiligen "Nimmerleins".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo



Hast du geschlafen in der Uni? Oh mein Gott, wieder so ein strittiger Punkt: "Das Partikel" (Elementarteilchen) gibt es NUR in der Physik, in der Sprachwissenschaft wird von "einer weiblichen Partikel" gesprochen.   

Ich erwarte deine Reaktion.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich bin gar nicht so viel älter, aber Whod ist sozusagen in einer Art "Teen-Sprachgebrauch", da sind einige Ausdrücke und Redewendungen recht verpönt oder werden einfach nicht benutzt, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung .
> Sowas wie "St. Nimmerleinstag" und andere Redewendungen gebraucht man erst einige Jahre später.



Schön gesagt. Na, mal sehen. Wenn wir uns in fünf/zehn Jahren wieder sprechen, können wir dieses Thema mal anreißen.


----------



## germinal

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hast du geschlafen in der Uni? Oh mein Gott, wieder so ein strittiger Punkt: "Das Partikel" (Elementarteilchen) gibt es NUR in der Physik, in der Sprachwissenschaft wird von "einer weiblichen Partikel" gesprochen.
> 
> Ich erwarte deine Reaktion.


 

Sehr klug!   


Germinal

.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Kennt jemand eine idiomatische Übersetzung des englischen "until the cows come home"?
> 
> Beispiel: You can argue with us until the cows come home but you won't reach anything.
> 
> Danke,
> 
> Jana


Jana, read this entire thread.

"Daniel and Jens could debate over 'das or die Partikel' *'until the cows come home'* without coming to an agreement".

Forever. It ain't gonna happen. It will go on forever. Same with wegen + genitive vs. dative.  

Perhaps "bis in alle Ewigkeit", but you would have to use this a bit humorously or ironically, I think.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Man schreibt's genau so.
> Es gibt auch noch die Wendungen *"bis in alle Ewigkeit(en)" * und "bis zur Erschöpfung".
> Richtig schön finde ich übrigens "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag".
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


HA! Ich 
*ALs?* ich fast denselben Vorschlag gemacht hatte, hatte ich deine Antwort nicht gelesen, .  

Auch "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag" finde ich cool. 

Ist "als" richtig in diesem Satz?

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> HA! Ich
> *ALs?* ich fast denselben Vorschlag gemacht hatte, hatte ich deine Antwort nicht gelesen, .
> 
> Auch "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag" finde ich cool.
> 
> Ist "als" richtig in diesem Satz?
> 
> Gaer



Als ist richtig.  (Wenn würde man bei wiederholten Tätitkeiten benutzen).

Aber ich würde doch eine Korrektur machen:
_Als ich fast denselben Vorschlag gemacht *habe*, hatte ich deine Antwort nicht gelesen. _Analog im Englischen, nicht wahr?

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Als ist richtig.  (Wenn würde man bei wiederholten Tätitkeiten benutzen).
> 
> Aber ich würde doch eine Korrektur machen:
> _Als ich fast denselben Vorschlag gemacht *habe*, hatte ich deine Antwort nicht gelesen. _Analog im Englischen, nicht wahr?
> 
> Jana


I had better give you the sentence I intended in English, because I was unable to write it in German. It's wrong. In fact, now I can't write it in English.

The idea I wanted to express was this: While I was writing a message containing almost the same suggestion, you posted your answer and I missed it. You know—our messages crossed, you beat me too it, etc.

I think I had better avoid German when trying to express an idea that I apparently can't write in English! 

Or: Anyone waiting for me to write fluent German will have to wait till the cows come home!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> I think I had better avoid German when trying to express an idea that I apparently can't write in English!



Ich folge mal deiner Signatur und beginner wieder, Deutsch zu schreiben.   

Dein Satz ist zwar richtig, aber nicht verständlich. Aber ganz ehrlich, so kurz wie er sein sollte, geht er im Deutschen nicht:

_Als ich fast denselben Vorschlag machen wollte, konnte ich deine Antwort natürlich noch nicht gelesen haben, deshalb haben wir gleichzeitig, aber unabhängig voneinander geantwortet. _


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich folge mal deiner Signatur und beginner wieder, Deutsch zu schreiben.
> 
> Dein Satz ist zwar richtig, aber nicht verständlich. Aber ganz ehrlich, so kurz wie er sein sollte, geht er im Deutschen nicht:
> 
> _Als ich fast denselben Vorschlag machen wollte, konnte ich deine Antwort natürlich noch nicht gelesen haben, deshalb haben wir gleichzeitig, aber unabhängig voneinander geantwortet. _


Again, it would help if you would include my original sentence or thought so that I can compare. But yes, your wording is much closer to what I had in mind.

I would probably word it just a bit differently though:

"I had the same correction in mind. I was so busy answering that I never saw your answer until after I posted mine."

Something like that. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Again, it would help if you would include my original sentence or thought so that I can compare. But yes, your wording is much closer to what I had in mind.
> 
> I would probably word it just a bit differently though:
> 
> "I had the same correction in mind. I was so busy answering that I never saw your answer until after I posted mine."
> 
> Something like that.
> 
> Gaer



Same in German:

"Ich hatte eigentlich an dieselbe Korrektur gedacht, nur war ich halt mit meiner Antwort so beschäftigt, dass ich deine noch nicht sehen konnte; erst, als ich meine abgeschickt hatte.


----------



## gaer

Who,

_("I had the same correction in mind. I was so busy answering that I never saw your answer until after I posted mine.")_

"Ich hatte eigentlich an dieselbe Korrektur gedacht, nur war ich halt mit meiner Antwort so beschäftigt, dass ich deine noch nicht sehen konnte; erst, als ich meine abgeschickt hatte."  

Perfect! Now, if I can just write that so well in German some day! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Perfect! Now, if I can just write that so well in German some day!



I'm sure you'll be able to do that some day.


----------



## angeluomo

Jana:

Hier in Oesterreich koennte man z.B. sagen: das Thema koennen wir bis zum St.-Nimmerleins-Tag diskutieren. That would capture the sense of an open-ended discussion. 

Ciao,

angeluomo


----------



## fairy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Ich bin gar nicht so viel älter, aber Whod ist sozusagen in einer Art "Teen-Sprachgebrauch", da sind einige Ausdrücke und Redewendungen recht verpönt oder werden einfach nicht benutzt, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung .
> Sowas wie "St. Nimmerleinstag" und andere Redewendungen gebraucht man erst einige Jahre später.


um dadrauf noch mal zurückzukommen 
Ich bin, wie ich vorhin festgestellt habe, so alt wie Whodunit (obwohl er dieses Jahr schon 16 wird und ich erst im nächsten - aber egal). Trotzdem benutze ich die Wendung "bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag" relativ häufig in meinem täglichen Sprachgebrauch. Ich glaube das liegt aber daran, aus welcher Ecke in Deutschland man kommt - ich find's aber ziemlich heftig, dass da solche Unterschiede sind. 
Ich kenne zum Beispiel "bis zum get-not-more" gar nicht.


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> Ich hätte die "Posten" (Beiträge ist ein schönes deutsches Wort) ( (#5 and #9)  "gelinkt"  verlinkt — sie sind in diesem Faden —, aber ich weiß nicht, wie man solche "Links" machen soll.



Ganz einfach: Man bekommt die URL eines Beitrags, indem man auf dessen Nummer klickt. Er öffnet sich in einem neuen (wenigstens bei mir) Fenster. 

Jana


----------



## angeluomo

Gaer:

Thanks for the MrMagoo quote. The thread on this subject was so long that I didn't see everything. Indeed, I could have been reading until the cows came home (oder mindestens bis zum St. Nimmerleinstag)!

angeluomo


----------

